# Hunting with Fish's Slingshots



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Just watched on Youtube, thought worth of posting here!


----------



## darren (Nov 1, 2010)

at 44 seconds that pigeon is one of mine


----------



## macapult (Jan 17, 2011)

i have got a hunter fork 1 of the elite range and it has cracked in 2 places now i cant use gold bands on it and it cost me £ 35 pounds what a load of crap


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

macapult said:


> i have got a hunter fork 1 of the elite range and it has cracked in 2 places now i cant use gold bands on it and it cost me £ 35 pounds what a load of crap


My sons split in half, and the band hit him in the face the first time he pulled it back,


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

macapult said:


> what a load of crap


I agree amigo.. He really over exaggerates the quality and value of his catties, that video is like the collective whole of various talented shooters and he makes it seem like his questionable catapults are the real killers in the hunting world lol

There are more concistent and efficient kill posts on his forum being made with Square elastic Milbro catapults but he wont tell you that or make a video about the real killers haha


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Amen to all of these statements.....I recently acquired a set of Fish's hunter bands and pouch from a friend of mine, and they are one of the worst sets of commercial bands I've ever seen. How can you consider yourself a respected maker when your bands are cut so jagged you would think they were done with scissors?...

Some day I'll put a picture up of them

Cheers - John


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

And they cost 5 pounds per bandset, and he won't even include scrap rubber to tie them when you buy a few. Neither the bands or the pouch are superior than anything offered here costing less.


----------



## Tyla (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL ... seems like the "we hate fish" club!

I've only used cattys i've made myself so cant comment on his catapults but he traded me a set of bands which seemed good. I cut my own bands now as i like them a bit lighter than his so i've only used the one set.

I've had nothing but good dealings with him personally although delivery can take a while, im in no hurry though - not one to sweat the small stuff.


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

I don't hate fish, I actually do quite a bit of fishing as one of my hobbies, so fish is always on the menu !!









I have not bought anything off "fish", and so I cannot comment on the quality etc of his products, however I will say that (as many on this forum keep saying..over...and...over again), 'simple' is the way to go.And it is usually the simplest slingshots which are the best.

I mainly hunt with my guns, though whenever I do take my slingshots out hunting I find them all to be just as good as one another.Be it one of my commercial Barnett,daisy's or Saunders slingshots or a home made catty. It all comes down to the skill.

Another point, in regards to a slingshot being more powerful than an air rifle, in what way?? What airgun is the video reffering to?? A wee .177 air pistol or a .25 cal Daystate or Evanix PCP??

There is more than just the energy created when talking what weapon if more powerful. Various weapons work in different ways , so it is quite difficult to make a fair judgement on which packs the most punch. For example, a bow is very powerful, you are able to take large game , however a bow is not that suited to rabbits or small birds.That has not got anything to do with the "power" generated, though more with the durability of using one, simplicity (the list goes on).

IMHO, as much as I enjoy shooting slingshots the air rifle is a heck of a lot easier to shoot accurately. They require less skill and are able to be used to longer ranges. Though of course in saying that, slingshots have their merits. I do not favor slogans and "market talk" which suggest to unwary hunters, or to those looking into getting into the sport that a "fish" slingshot is extremely powerful, and similar to an air gun.It is very easy to develop the wrong idea from such things....and the 'practice before you hunt with a slingshot', may be over looked.

Velocity,size of the projectile and of course the power (ft lbs) all have to be added together for you to make a judgement upon the power of the weapon, the type of game that would be the most suitable, the range ,accuracy and so on. Otherwise we could all just go around whacking rabbits with baseball bats. baseball bats would generate a lot more power than what most weapons would LOL

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Honesty and accuracy true to a purported product from businesses is under executed in this day and age and it appears many prefer to over sell and distort what the reality of their business and product is.

Nothing is perfect but those that follow the path of exaggeration and over selling can expect the boomerang to come back and bite them.

One may loose some business from being truthful, and whole in integrity, but it is a place of freedom and peace.


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> i have got a hunter fork 1 of the elite range and it has cracked in 2 places now i cant use gold bands on it and it cost me £ 35 pounds what a load of crap


My sons split in half, and the band hit him in the face the first time he pulled it back,
[/quote]

well ive been told that they still work when you it the forks and they split,, but i dont like crossply cattys nd that fish bloke is on every forum,in uk first time i agree with tyler,the keepers mate,,lol


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

drgreen said:


> And they cost 5 pounds per bandset, and he won't even include scrap rubber to tie them when you buy a few. Neither the bands or the pouch are superior than anything offered here costing less.


They're £6 on the bay posted,I was tempted but now I don't think I'll bother after reading about poor quality

Oh and while I'm at it I'll remover the target pro from my watch list I don't fancy anything that may split


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

I have an ergo2 autumn and cocobolo wasp from Fish and they are first class!! But everyone to their own i guess!!


----------



## Tyla (Feb 20, 2011)

hickymick said:


> i have got a hunter fork 1 of the elite range and it has cracked in 2 places now i cant use gold bands on it and it cost me £ 35 pounds what a load of crap


My sons split in half, and the band hit him in the face the first time he pulled it back,
[/quote]

well ive been told that they still work when you it the forks and they split,, but i dont like crossply cattys nd that fish bloke is on every forum,in uk first time i agree with tyler,the keepers mate,,lol
[/quote]








first time for everything mate!

I've used ply for catties and never had a problem but i shoot over the top so get few fork hits.

I think fish is referring to the the UK legal aigun power limit (12 ft/lbs) when he says the hunter is more powerful than an air rifle. Its probably true considering the weight difference between .44 cal round and a .22 pellet.

At the end of the day its like any other product, some people like them and some dont depending on their experiences. I like to make my own but have friends who swear by the hunter range and have never had a problem with them.


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

I've got a couple of his catties an use one regulary and not had any problems at all and offered a great service each to ther own I guess


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

I was seriously considering purchasing an ergo 2, and I find these mixed reviews rather troubling, and I wonder for those that did have trouble did said trouble stem from fork hits or did the slingshots just break on you? for those that didn't, are they worth it or was it just an okay slingshot that you wouldn't buy again. I definitely need to know more before committing money towards a product, especially with today's economy.


----------



## macapult (Jan 17, 2011)

no body said i didnt like them i was killing allsorts before it split, i just dont understand it must be the gold bands making them split, and if it is the wood just isnt strong enough simple, and when i ordered it my mate got an ergo of him at the same time and his as split to,i just think he should change it, if he did i would probably get it for next christmas.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

macapult said:


> no body said i didnt like them i was killing allsorts before it split, i just dont understand it must be the gold bands making them split, and if it is the wood just isnt strong enough simple, and when i ordered it my mate got an ergo of him at the same time and his as split to,i just think he should change it, if he did i would probably get it for next christmas.


it could be the grade of wood, i got some 18mm ply the other day and i cut a 2in wide strip off and hit it with a 14mm lead ball from 5 yards to test it, and it just dented not split, 
jeff


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I was going to post pretty much what Jeff just did! I took a plywood cupboard apart the other day, the point where the two cupboards met was unbreakable. I was hitting it full force with a claw hammer the only thing that was breaking was my hand! I guess it may like Jeff said be the quality of the wood my little multi layer pocket shooters have too a load of for hits... which makes one wonder why fish has not investigated wood quality....


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I actually know quite a bit about this subject.
The Dymondwood those are made from is really expensive, very pretty and extremely strong but can and does chip and split if hit with a sharp blow, ie. a fork hit. It is not cross grained for each ply... which makes it strong but brittle.

I, myself quit using it for anything other than special orders. To make it better I use a G10 core and a wider fork width... but still forks hits happen and damage does occur.
If I ever make another with dymondwood.... the fork tips will be made from black G10 and the grip area will be made from the dymondwood with a G10 core.


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> I actually know quite a bit about this subject.
> The Dymondwood those are made from is really expensive, very pretty and extremely strong but can and does chip and split if hit with a sharp blow, ie. a fork hit. It is not cross grained for each ply... which makes it strong but brittle.
> 
> I, myself quit using it for anything other than special orders. To make it better I use a G10 core and a wider fork width... but still forks hits happen and damage does occur.
> If I ever make another with dymondwood.... the fork tips will be made from black G10 and the grip area will be made from the dymondwood with a G10 core.


Ah the next stage in the evolution of the predator series! Glad to be able to test it soon!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

My hunter is a piece of over priced crap. Poorly stained, bad bands and bad design. The forks are way to narrow. I don't know how fish has got away with it.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a hunter and a ergo II had no problems with either, I will admit the price is high but I got the Ergo for free, and a second hunter which has been sent to the ECST as a door prize. For anyone brought up using American style forks there is a huge learning curve, they just seem so dang small but if you can get used to them they shoot quite well. I changed my Ergo to single strand gold and am enjoying it quite a bit for a target shooter. I have only had good dealings with Fish, but then that's me, I have no clue how he treats others. As for how they hold up to fork hits I have no idea on that either, I've never had one on any of my slingshots. 
It amazes me how styles and likes and dislikes change on this forum, when I got on this forum a little over a year ago, there wasn't a bad word to be said about Fish or his catties, I guess slingshots are like womens fashions what's hot today is trash tomorrow.


----------

